# Is 1000 calorie deficit too much?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi ,I've been cutting for about 5-6 weeks and got down to about 13% bf on a 500 calorie deficit. I want to go lower but don't want to lose too much muscle.I'm 5ft 11,184 lbs 13%bf.I train high volume 5 days a week,a body part a day,no cardio


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

are you in a rush to lose the weight? lowest I go is around 800 below maintenance for 4-5days...you on aas?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

No I'm natural.I'm not really in a rush but if I can get the job done quicker safely I will


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

I would say without aas yes u will loose a good bit, i cut before without aas and i shrunk badly, was a skinny ****er @10% bf looked ****..

Get some anavar perhaps if u dont like pinning


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FelonE said:


> No I'm natural.I'm not really in a rush but if I can get the job done quicker safely I will


you will lose some then the quicker you go (low calories) without aas...but trial it, see what works and what doesn't...get some dnp if you want to drop weight closer, but read up on it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smash the food for a few days,,then try carb cycling for a few weeks..30 100 200

Then repeat,and drop the cardio for a while.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

thanks for the input boys appreciate it . I have considered aas for cutting,or pro hormones eg Epistane because then I guess I could retain more muscle . My diet is always 100% clean and my macros are nailed I just don't want to be cutting forever,I feel like I'm wasting away lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Say goodbye to your metabolism


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Say goodbye to your metabolism


I know,it's a juggling act ain't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I refeed once a week,carbs up to maintenance


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I refeed once a week,carbs up to maintenance


Not enough IMO to prevent metabolism damage. Have you seen any of Layne Norton's videos? I'm not sucking up to the guy but he's pretty knowledgeable as he is an ACTUAL scientist with a sht load of qualifications and achievements. Have a flick through his videos on metabolism.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

No I haven't.I'll check him out,cheers


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

1000 is definitely too much. Maybe try adding in some extra fasted cardio


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a thought, if you increase your CV fitness, its going to increase your metabolism


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe the answer to the question is yes it is far to low, you will start to veg out and your metabolism will go I to starvation load were you will burn muscle, thus not burn calories in maintenance, you might see a change but not the change you want. keep your diet tight and add 20minutes of low to moderate cardio twice a day,, 220 minus age and then 30%? check that lol but that is the way I have had my best results, not that i'm an expert but, my avi is at the age of 50 and I am nearly 53 and am actually better now?! I think?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

some poor spelling there lol, I think you get the gist though?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I might start some short hiit cardio.Been avoiding it really haha but it's probably better than dropping cals too low . I've only been training a year and a half and this is my first serious cut so just wanted some advice . I like this site because most people on here know what they're talking about . There's so many conflicting opinions online it's confusing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

freddee said:


> I believe the answer to the question is yes it is far to low, you will start to veg out and your metabolism will go I to starvation load were you will burn muscle, thus not burn calories in maintenance, you might see a change but not the change you want. keep your diet tight and add 20minutes of low to moderate cardio twice a day,, 220 minus age and then 30%? check that lol but that is the way I have had my best results, not that i'm an expert but, my avi is at the age of 50 and I am nearly 53 and am actually better now?! I think?!


50? jesus I hope I look like that at 50 lol . I'm 36


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I think that a 1000 cal deficit is way to much mate.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

How will you have any energy for the gym if you drop 1000 cals? Plus you risk losing muscle mass as your body will start using muscle for energy.

I would try carb cycling. It works well for me but the downside is I get really moody. 3 days a week of 40g carbs so just basically veg for carbs and a ton of protein and lots of HIIT


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll keep it at -500 then and do a bit of hiit


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll keep it at -500 then and do a bit of hiit


Sounds like a better idea to me mate.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I think that a 1000 cal deficit is way to much mate.


and andy should know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

cheers everyone


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

barsnack said:


> and andy should know


I sure do.


----------

